# Cheaper for a reason...



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

Good to know. So if you buy it directly from FastCap you'll get the "good," redesigned version with silicone, tethered cap? Is that how I'm reading what you wrote? Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

maybe thats what i got because i did not like it and threw it out.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

> Good to know. So if you buy it directly from FastCap you ll get the "good," redesigned version with silicone, tethered cap? Is that how I m reading what you wrote? Thanks for the heads-up!
> 
> - jayseedub


That's right. I'm sure you can get the new version elsewhere, but unless you see the actual product you can't be sure. I know several vendors on ebay sell the older version.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

> maybe thats what i got because i did not like it and threw it out.
> 
> - pottz


pottz, I bet you did get an earlier version. I really like them because the glue will come out for you at any angle. You don't have to turn the bottle upside down like regular glue bottles. The other nice part is if the glue collects in and around the nozzle, you can pry it off with your fingernail.


----------



## SpartyOn (Jul 10, 2012)

I love mine for the same reasons John D cites. I bought mine at Rockler, I think about a year ago.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> maybe thats what i got because i did not like it and threw it out.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


maybe i need to try one again.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> maybe thats what i got because i did not like it and threw it out.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Potz, if it's like the one I've had for a few years now, it's a great bottle. I've tried lots of them, Rocklers, etc. I've even tried using mustard bottles and all array of possibilities. When I got this one as a gift I just stopped looking. I've got the same one and I've had it maybe 5 years. It's still going strong. The only thing I've done is replaced the tip and gasket a couple of times. For me it's the end point in glue bottle searches.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok maybe ill give it another try,maybe i got the suck one awsum said he got.so where did you guys get yours from ?


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I bought my first Glübot on Amazon, but I just bought some extra tips and a spare bottle direct from FastCap - prices weren't bad, and shipping wasn't that horrible.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

Be careful on Amazon. Here is a screen shot of the first 2 items on amazon when searching for glubot. The first one is old version the 2nd one is new. The easy giveaway is there is no tether on the cap in the first photo. Also the price on the older ones is usually lower.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Be careful on Amazon. Here is a screen shot of the first 2 items on amazon when searching for glubot. The first one is old version the 2nd one is new. The easy giveaway is there is no tether on the cap in the first photo. Also the price on the older ones is usually lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just got back from my wood dealer and got the genuine glubot with the silicone cap and thether,also soft bottle,easy too squuze plastic.the one had before was the one from amazon,it was no good.only paid 7.26 for the 16oz.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I have two 4 ounce glu-bot bottles, instead of the 16 ounce size. Sometimes I have a helper doing glue-ups, So it's nice to have the second bottle. I found I like the smaller size for ease of use verses the 16 ounce bottle. Even though I have to fill the bottles more often. I would give Glu-bot a five star rating.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> I have two 4 ounce glu-bot bottles, instead of the 16 ounce size. Sometimes I have a helper doing glue-ups, So it s nice to have the second bottle. I found I like the smaller size for ease of use verses the 16 ounce bottle. Even though I have to fill the bottles more often. I would give Glu-bot a five star rating.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


I bought mine as a pair long ago. I've yet to fill the small one. To me it looks like the 'shot glass' of glue bottles.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok well after putting it to use today ive changed my mind it works quit well,night and day from the imposter i got the first time.thanks for posting this john.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

> ok well after putting it to use today ive changed my mind it works quit well,night and day from the imposter i got the first time.thanks for posting this john.
> 
> - pottz


That makes my day, glad I could help someone.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive been kicking around getting one of these. Almost went ahead and bought one from Amazon the other day. Glad I did not. Probably would have been disappointed. Thanks for the post. Now I know what to look for


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> Be careful on Amazon. Here is a screen shot of the first 2 items on amazon when searching for glubot. The first one is old version the 2nd one is new. The easy giveaway is there is no tether on the cap in the first photo. Also the price on the older ones is usually lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is that this simple item doesn't have a patent on it, so it's a cheap knockoff. And it's a different name too. I'd imagine that if you're careful or got to a dealer, say Rockler maybe, if they sell them there, it would be the legitimate one.


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

You're welcome becikeja, glad I could help.



> My guess is that this simple item doesn t have a patent on it, so it s a cheap knockoff. And it s a different name too. I d imagine that if you re careful or got to a dealer, say Rockler maybe, if they sell them there, it would be the legitimate one.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


Unfortunately that's not a guarantee. The manufacturer told me that some vendors still have old stock, and the item I warned about is not a knockoff, it is just the first version of their product. If you look at the first picture I posted, you'll see the name and logo are the same.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well whatever they did i got the good one this time.


----------



## MatthewG (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the Amazon pics! The amazing thing is that both of them get 4-1/2 stars, with 7000+ reviews on the crappier bottle! So much for valuing Amazon reviews !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks for the Amazon pics! The amazing thing is that both of them get 4-1/2 stars, with 7000+ reviews on the crappier bottle! So much for valuing Amazon reviews !
> 
> - MatthewG


i wouldn't even give the copy cat a 1/2 star,probably why i threw it out.


----------

